# Cheyenne RC Field Trial



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Qual placements: 

1st # 14 Doublehaul's Flight's Fancy O/Shirley Christen H/Bart Peterson
2nd #12 Lonestar's Gunslinger O/Roy & Joanne Mackey H/ Roy
3rd # 2 Third Creeks Tuff Girl in Lace O/Larry & Lori Morgan, Karl Jr & Terri Roberts H/Paul Knutson
4th # 5 Trumarc's Thrilla in Manilla O/H Mark Veum
RJ # 15 Bayou Star Baby O/H John Caire
Jam # 10 Third Creeks XR O/Larry & Lori Moran, Karl Jr & Terri Roberts H/Paul Knutson
Jam # 11 OTCH MACH Lakebound's Water Dance UDX MH O/H Renate Van Allen

Great Tests by the judges and great help from all at Cheyenne trial especially Doug Larson and his crew


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats to all that placed. Mark Veum WHOO WHOO. Good job my friend


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Good job Mark. A Thrilla in Orchard.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Way to go Mark!!!

Renate!!! another Jam!!! Way to go!!

Gooser


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to all that placed and especially John Caire with 21 mo Brit on an RJ in their first Qual.

Any info on the Open or Am?


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

went out to watch my dog run in Derby and found out it was canceled this morning just before I got there. Heard that Trott's truck had kennel cough and scratched all entries. One dog came into heat last night so not enough to run Derby.

Watched the AM water blind - they ran 15 and called back 8. I do not have numbers, sorry.

*side note*: got a check for Derby entry refund made out to one KEVIN LONG., along with a bunch of "hi Kevin" greetings Kind of getting old after all these years. one of us needs to quit the dog game. LMAO


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> went out to watch my dog run in Derby and found out it was canceled this morning just before I got there. Heard that Trott's truck had kennel cough and scratched all entries.


I really hope we don't have a bigger kennel cough issue here. There was one client of said pro that ran his dog anyway that may have been coughing and then scratched after 2 or 3 series.

Sure would suck if you were qualified and going to the national and got exposed either from the grounds or via the birds that were being used. NOT COOL AT ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Suzanne Caire wins the Open with Tia. Way to go old girl.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to N.P. Larson and Colby on winning the Amateur which qualified them for the National Am.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Was there a 2,3, or 4th in the Open or Am?


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Results are posted on EE.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike W. said:


> Suzanne Caire wins the Open with Tia. Way to go old girl.


I don't think Mrs. Caire would appreciate you calling her old :razz::razz:


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

john h. said:


> Congratulations to N.P. Larson and Colby on winning the Amateur which qualified them for the National Am.


I second that!!!
Way to go Northrup & Colby
My puppy Rose is real proud of her mamma.........and Northrup


----------

